# Fall of Damnos



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The just announced 5th book of the series to be written by Nick Kyme. As you can guess its about the Ultramarines 2nd Company versus the Necrons of Damnos. Its going to be a very very epic book.

Even though we already know the outcome of this its going to be amazing to read about the Necrons exterminating the Ultramarines, and the final stand at the spaceport against the never-ending waves of metal death. Plus Captain Sicarius will be nice to read about, an under-written Ultramarine.

What do you all think of this?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Is this in the SM battles series? If so, when was the fourth book announced? The Hunt for Voldorius was the only other one so far I thought.

EDIT: Just checked out Kyme's website. Looking forward to this, and _Firedrake_. Was really impressed with _Salamander_. Interested to see that audio book, _Fireborn_ in his box of treats. Haven't heard anything about that till now.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

yes, this is the Space Marines Battle Series....I thought I had seen the fourth one, but can't seem to find it anymore....help welcome:grin:

Damnos, finally a different foe for the marines...heavy metal!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I loved the way Kyme played out the Second Company in the Assault on Black Reach; Each Squad having their own nicknames and all was enjoyable too read about, as was the rivalries between each Squad. Glad he is continuing with the Ultramarines, something different from Uriel and his bunch!

Rude Awakening; The next book is a Dark Angels one, set on Piscina, although I have forgot the name.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The 4th Space Marine Battles is _The Purging of Kadillus_, and will feature Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka and Nazdreg Urd Urdgrub, so it'll be epic!. I think _Fall of Damnos_ will be better though, after all its got the Necrons.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

haha, glad to see someone picked this up. I didn't want to hog all the news from Kymes blog, so i just posted about Firedrake. 

CP

you're right, it should be sweet!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Battle between the DA and Ghazghkull on Piscina has always been a sore point for me as the Dark Angels were shoe horned into that battle despite the fact that they weren't actually the Chapter to fight that battle on which the fluff is based.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Ahhh all this news as of late and I couldn't figure out why I didn't know. I'm not following Kymes blog that's why! Hahaha, that'll all change now! *insert 8-bit wolfenstein bad guy laugh! Oh and this sounds like a kick ass Battle novel, really looking forward to seeing how Thraka is portrayed.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

thx Darkangel and LOTN, now I'm back on track 

Another two great titles to look forward to.


----------

